# Sage Celestine



## Sage Celestine (Mar 8, 2014)

I am going by that name, I have a largescale project in mind that I would like to write in the future, I do like to write poems, but currently I'm working on a single book going to be around 300-400 pages long. My toughest obstacle is learning what a rough draft is when it comes to books, poems I do just fine in but books? I get a page done and then I feel like rewriting it. Not very progressive.

Anyways I shall observe you.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Sage Celestine, and congrats on the beginning of your novel. Some people like to edit as they go and some find it more productive to crank out a first draft as quickly as they can and edit the heck out of it with each rewrite. There is no right or wrong way to go about it, only what works for you.

As soon as you make ten posts, you can start your own threads in the creative areas to showcase your work and receive member reviews. In the meantime, why not review a few other people's stories, or just poke around wherever you like?


----------



## Sage Celestine (Mar 9, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Welcome to WF, Sage Celestine, and congrats on the beginning of your novel. Some people like to edit as they go and some find it more productive to crank out a first draft as quickly as they can and edit the heck out of it with each rewrite. There is no right or wrong way to go about it, only what works for you.
> 
> As soon as you make ten posts, you can start your own threads in the creative areas to showcase your work and receive member reviews. In the meantime, why not review a few other people's stories, or just poke around wherever you like?



I'll never get a story finished if I edit as I go...

I think I'll be commenting on other's works quite a lot instead of posting much of my own, I figured there might be a post limit of some sort before I could get my avatar. More importantly how do I disable the feature which emails me everytime someone replies to a thread I commented in?


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 9, 2014)

Sage Celestine said:


> I'll never get a story finished if I edit as I go...
> 
> I think I'll be commenting on other's works quite a lot instead of posting much of my own, I figured there might be a post limit of some sort before I could get my avatar. More importantly how do I disable the feature which emails me everytime someone replies to a thread I commented in?



At the top right of the screen there's a button for "settings". Click that and there will be a list on the far left. Scroll down to "General Settings" and click that. Scroll down and you'll find a way to change it:

Default Thread Subscription Mode:                     Do not subscribe    /                 Through my control panel only /                    Instantly, using email   /                  Daily, using email           /          Weekly, using email                 

When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.

I like to set mine to control panel only. That way you're notified of replies by clicking "settings" at the top right of any page.


----------



## Sage Celestine (Mar 9, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> At the top right of the screen there's a button for "settings". Click that and there will be a list on the far left. Scroll down to "General Settings" and click that. Scroll down and you'll find a way to change it:
> 
> Default Thread Subscription Mode:                     Do not subscribe    /                 Through my control panel only /                    Instantly, using email   /                  Daily, using email           /          Weekly, using email
> 
> ...



I don't think I can access that part of my account before I get ten posts.


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Sage, and welcome! 

It was not that long ago I stood in your shoes... It's the most awesome feeling to embark on a journey through a book that exists only because you made it so. - And yes, one of the best ways to develop the skills you will need for editing is to look at the work of others, and offer your thoughts. (and to read a lot in general too!)

As regards editing as you go, you may find you do a little of it by default. - I know I did. Each morning, before I wrote any new words, I read through the preceding days, and made a few small changes. But yes, moving from rough draft to finished book is a slow but enjoyable process. (Well, in the main.)

And as to wanting to rewrite every word when you re-read it, well that's the creative process challenging you to be all you can. - We struggle to see our own words objectively, and that is why the views of a third party can be useful.


----------



## PiP (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Sage,

Welcome to WF and our creative community 

If you enjoy writing poetry, why not enter our monthly Poetry Challenge?

Any questions, please do not hesitate to ask!

PiP


----------



## Sage Celestine (Mar 9, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> Hey Sage, and welcome!
> 
> It was not that long ago I stood in your shoes... It's the most awesome feeling to embark on a journey through a book that exists only because you made it so. - And yes, one of the best ways to develop the skills you will need for editing is to look at the work of others, and offer your thoughts. (and to read a lot in general too!)
> 
> ...



I generally don't read anything but history books...  that's why I kind of needed to join this forum, I would never normally look at others work's otherwise. I do not like Hemmingway's works, that is all I know.

I can get to caught up in re-writiing something, if you get caught up to much it makes it hard to move forward.



pigletinportugal said:


> Hi Sage,
> 
> Welcome to WF and our creative community
> 
> ...



Thank you for the welcome, as for poetry I don't want to rely on any of my old poems so most likely if I did join a contest (which seems likely) that it would be a new poem.


----------



## John_O (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Sage ( and everyone else who have joined) Welcome to the group.


----------

